# RZRecovery



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

Is there a SC/Mez compatible RZRecovery? If so may I have a link please

thanks


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN (Jul 7, 2011)

+1

I looked into RaidZero recovery and I didn't see anything yet. Hopefully soon!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

